# Tony's MIA for a few days



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents
Tony asked that I tell you that he will not have access to a computer for a few days. The aftermath of the hurricane has him busy. I am only posting because he is in Dave's blind taste test. He and his family are fine.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

That's good to know. I hope everything returns to normal for him and for anybody that has been affected by the hurricane.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Important thing is they are fine.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well that explains why the post count in the forum is down 87%. Like others, I'm thankful he and his are well.

Everyone else in the northeast doing okay?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

glad everyone is ok, I text him yesterday and they were fine...looks like he will be a busy man these next few days.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you for the update Al and if you speak to Tony again, please let him know to take all the time he needs and the Blind Taste Test Reviews can wait. Obviously family and friends and more important right now.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad to hear he is OK. I know that he lives near my in-laws and they got hit pretty hard.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Guys, do you think he's still having his "Partagas Short coffee black egg whites" every morning? oke::rofl:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Guys, do you think he's still having his "Partagas Short coffee black egg whites" every morning? oke::rofl:


The world would have to end for that man to stop or disturb his morning smoke and breakfast routine....lol.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Al. Good to know !!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update (and good news that he is fine!)


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Good to hear he is OK!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm glad he's OK. I have been wondering about all you east coast folks.
My family has reported they are fine, but some are up to their ears in water.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Very glad to hear he's ok, I was actually thinking about sending him a message yesterday.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that he is OK. It seems to have really hit pretty hard, lots of folks I work with are having tough times. Thoughts out to all those affected.

I guess we all need to post more to make up for him not being here. We should all maybe have a Party Short as well?

Thanks for the update.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

The most important part is that everyone is ok. Hope to be hearing from him again here soon. Thanks Bull for keeping us informed.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks all my friends for your kind thoughts! Bullman thanks my brother for all the help and your great idea i think it might work! All is okay no one got hurt both my house in Brooklyn and the one upstate got hit.The one in Brooklyn got it the worst a block from the ocean and a Hurricane like Irene are recipe for dishwater!LOL! Just got power a couple of hours ago house in Brooklyn is all boarded up! Gonna head upstate and see whats up there the power was out 3 days 3 feet of water in the basement. That's nothing compared to Brooklyn! About 60-70k in damage plus a tree that fell. Sad part is some of the damage is not covered. As it was flood damage i am just glad no one was hurt!:rockon:
Reminder to myself always have flood insurance! The most over looked!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to see you back on here Tony. I like how the power came on a couple of hrs ago and you are already on here posting 

I'm glad everyone one is ok. Sucks abut your houses, but houses can be fixed. I just hope your humi wasn't in the basement now sitting in 3 feet of watter. :|


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Glad you're OK, Tony - welcome back! I'm sorry about the flood damage - doesn't sound like good times at all.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Tony,

Glad to hear no family members or yourself was hurt.
Sucks on the damage to your property.

Take care and positive thoughts sent your way.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> I just hope your humi wasn't in the basement ...


OMG - that thought almost made my heart stop!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Glad to see you back on here Tony. I like how the power came on a couple of hrs ago and you are already on here posting
> 
> I'm glad everyone one is ok. Sucks abut your houses, but houses can be fixed. I just hope your humi wasn't in the basement now sitting in 3 feet of watter. :|


I wanted to thank you all for your thoughts! And let you know all was well! No coolers or cigars in basement! I did loose one humidor i have in the den in my house in Brooklyn! The sliding doors got blown out from the high winds! Mother nature did the rest! I hope she enjoyed those old Cubans LOL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Glad you're OK, Tony - welcome back! I'm sorry about the flood damage - doesn't sound like good times at all.


Its only a house life is precious the rest is only money!
I already resigned myself to the fact i will never be rich with money!
But friends like yourself and family are a wealth no money in the world can by!



Wildone said:


> Tony,
> 
> Glad to hear no family members or yourself was hurt.
> Sucks on the damage to your property.
> ...


Thanks my brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome back brother, sorry for the lose and troubles. But very glad your well!!

Dave


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Glad to hear everyone is OK on your end. I know what you're going through Tony. The important part is there was no permanent damage done. Houses can be fixed, water can be drained, etc. Stay safe and smoke one for me!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Welcome back brother, sorry for the lose and troubles. But very glad your well!!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!



HydroRaven said:


> Glad to hear everyone is OK on your end. I know what you're going through Tony. The important part is there was no permanent damage done. Houses can be fixed, water can be drained, etc. Stay safe and smoke one for me!


 Thanks Dave you are right i agree ! I know you want to know Yes i did adhere to my Partagas shorts coffee black whites and Ham!:eyebrows:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Tony, glad to see you back on. I'm sorry you had damages from the storm, but I am thankful 
that everyone is ok. I hope your insurance company does right by you, even though you didn't have flood coverage. Take care brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Tony, glad to see you back on. I'm sorry you had damages from the storm, but I am thankful
> that everyone is ok. I hope your insurance company does right by you, even though you didn't have flood coverage. Take care brother.


I am lucky that they are paying what a contractor would charge! I am a carpenter and can fix it myself! LOL!
Thanks bro!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony glad everyone is safe, and you have a great attitude towards life. If you need any help let me know, I am just a bridge away when you are in BK.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad you are safe and no one was hurt!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Tony glad everyone is safe, and you have a great attitude towards life. If you need any help let me know, I am just a bridge away when you are in BK.


Thanks my brother for the text messages and your support! I would have loved to see you and Dave-O but i gotta head upstate tomorrow and deal with the other flood! LOL
Peace bro!:rockon:



astripp said:


> Glad you are safe and no one was hurt!


Thanks my brother!:rockon:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Ha I just landed from a 2+ hour flight and of course the first thing I check is this forum and IRS lit up with Tony posts. It cracked me up! 

Welcome back.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Glad to hear you're doing well Tony! There for a while, puff had considerably less exclamation points and smiley faces. We were all missing your usual omnipresent and animated posts. Good to have you back again man, wouldn't have it any other way!

Or should I say...
_*WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:

Hahaha. :hail::thumb:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad you are ok Tony. It could have been a lot worse. If you need anything, just let me know.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome back Tony...you were missed brother!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Ha I just landed from a 2+ hour flight and of course the first thing I check is this forum and IRS lit up with Tony posts. It cracked me up!
> 
> Welcome back.





karatekyle said:


> Glad to hear you're doing well Tony! There for a while, puff had considerably less exclamation points and smiley faces. We were all missing your usual omnipresent and animated posts. Good to have you back again man, wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> Or should I say...
> _*WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> ...





TXsmoker said:


> Glad you are ok Tony. It could have been a lot worse. If you need anything, just let me know.





quo155 said:


> Welcome back Tony...you were missed brother!!!


Thanks fella's glad to be here glad happy to see that you all care about me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TXsmoker said:


> Glad you are ok Tony. It could have been a lot worse. If you need anything, just let me know.


Thanks Adam that means a lot coming from a great BOTL like yourself!!!!!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome back Tony!! Sorry to hear about all the damage at both houses. So very glad you are okay and in good spirits.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad you're OK, Tony!!

Sucks about your houses though. If I was a couple thousand miles closer I'd be over to help you clean up. 

You have the right attitude, my friend. Family first. 

Great to have you back.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Glad you're OK, Tony!!
> 
> Sucks about your houses though. If I was a couple thousand miles closer I'd be over to help you clean up.
> 
> ...


Thanks my brother!:nod:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, Tony I'm sorry for your loses there, luckily you have great perspectives on life. We're here for you brother.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

If you need Tony, I think I still have some kitty litter left


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> If you need Tony, I think I still have some kitty litter left


Enough to take care of three feet of water? :rofl:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> Ha I just landed from a 2+ hour flight and of course the first thing I check is this forum and IRS lit up with Tony posts. It cracked me up!
> 
> Welcome back.


Yes, the forum is suddenly more alive than usual


----------

